# Anthímio de Azevedo fala da vaga de frio



## iceworld (3 Dez 2008 às 10:38)

Com a devida vénia a um grande mestre 

Peço desculpa a todos mas não consigo pôr o vídeo e também não me aparece a opção para apagar.


Video em Sic Online

Edit: Obrigado aos moderadores por tão rápida e eficaz resposta.


----------



## trepkos (3 Dez 2008 às 12:52)

O mestre tem razão, estamos a viver alterações profundas e rápidas demais, umas por causa das chaminés, outras por cliclos, o que mais preocupa é a falta de resposta que Portugal têm para estas situações que já são uma realidade, não há planos para nada, é uma descoordenação imensa e desnorte que nos vai trazer nefastas consequências.


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 13:55)

Quem sou eu para contrariar o mestre... É verdade que ele falou de tantas coisas que estão em cima da mesa, mas existe um pormenor interessante. Pela pressa do final da conversa na sic (depois de o seu discurso ter sido interrompido uma data de vezes...), por essa pressão do tempo e o facto de nos fazer limitar palavras e debitar rapidamente raciocínios, ficou algo em tom de alerta... que felizmente foi antecedido por "quantas pessoas dizem..." (assim me pareceu). E ainda bem que foi utilizado esse início senão teria claramente que pedir esclarecimentos sobre tão "incisivas" declarações. Se não tivesse havido essa adenda inicial voltávamos à utópica discussão de uns serem aquecedores e outros frigoríficos e mestre Anthímio ter mostrado o seu lado refrigerado.
Assim quero crer que foi só mesmo o que ele disse e nada mais


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2008 às 14:28)

o nosso clima é por norma incerto  e eu resumo-o a isto: estação fria de nov a março e estação quente nos outros meses, estação chuvosa coincidente com a fria mas por vezes inexistente ou incerta.
a Tmed global destes ultimos 10 anos foi ligeiramente alta e este ano decidiu voltar ao normal quem sabe o que virá? será que para o ano volta a subir devido ao aumento da actividade solar?..talvez e é interessante que este outono/inverno frios estão a coincidir com o minimo solar....
o nosso clima tem um equilibrio dinamico portanto  o prudente é aceitar este ano como um entre tantos anos e reflectir ácerca do aquecimento/arrefecimento só quando a tendencia se revelar mais concisa pois agora ela está ainda baralhada.
acima de tudo temos de aceitar o clima portugues como ele é e aproveitar ao maximo o bom que ele nos traz.
boas


----------



## henriquesillva (3 Dez 2008 às 21:09)




----------



## storm (4 Dez 2008 às 08:42)

, muito bom, gosto muito de ouvir este senhor( só é pena que tão sempre a cortar o seu racíocinio)


----------

